# DIY mechanics



## Andre (16/6/16)

Three months into the DIY journey and having fun. 

Hoping to help others by sharing how I do it in the lab. And hoping to learn from everyone who is going to post to this thread on how they do it.

I mix everything directly into the final bottle - 10 ml for testing purposes and 30 ml for successes. First the nic, then PG, then VG, then concentrates. Cap, shake well and into the dark cupboard for at least 7 days - daily gentle shakes if I remember. Using Valley Vapour's scale, available here.

Nicotine I get into the bottle by using the 5 ml glass pipette with pump from Blck Vapour, available here. Not really using the scale on the pipette (other than as a handy indication) as I am using a scale, but as Nic (in PG) is quite runny this is a good way to be able to control the flow whilst watching the scale. Being thinner, it also draws up in the pipette quite easily - just turn the wheel at the top of the pump, turn the other way to release the liquid.











For PG I use the 10 ml glass pipette with the pump. As PG is usually not too large a volume (around 2 ml in 10 ml and around 6 ml in 30 ml) and also quite runny, the 10 ml pipette is perfect. Using 2 different pipettes also means the nic and PG cannot mix in a pipette.

VG is so thick it is a PITA to draw it up in a pipette - it takes ages. As larger volumes are usually at play here (around 7 ml in 10 ml and around 22 ml in 30 ml for my 40PG/60VG mixes), you have to constantly fill. The other side of the coin is that it is much easier to control the flow pouring directly from the bottle of VG. But not practical to pour directly into the small opening of the juice bottle.

So, went to Checkers Checkers just around the corner and bought a cheap set of funnels, but eyeing only the smallest one. The diameter of the stem of smallest one was just a tad too big to fit into the juice bottle openings. Used a Dremel to take some plastic off on the outside of the end of the stem. Perfect fit, but the VG got stuck in the end of the funnel. Dremel out again and made a channel on the outside of the stem to get air release and ensure flow of the VG.














Flavour concentrates I drip directly into the opening of the juice bottle for best accuracy.






The result of all this mad mixing:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Marvellous post @Andre
You are making me very itchy to follow you !!
Love the funnels, the scale and the gloves. Hehe
Scientist at work in his lab!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nizo (16/6/16)

I want to start making my own juice. Can yous help me out, i need info on place in JHB where I can get equipment?


----------



## Effjh (16/6/16)

Nice write up @Andre!

I recently started transferring my Nic, PG and VG into 100ml HDPE plastic dropper bottles. Find it a lot faster and more convenient than using pipettes or funnels. On the VG bottle I just snip the dropper down a little with scissors to increase the flow of VG. 

This obviously only applies to mixing with a scale. No other instruments needed, just pick up and squeeze all my ingredients into the bottle on the scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (16/6/16)

Awesome writeup @Andre 

I see Valley Vapour now stock spout caps that fit on the VG and PG bottles. Similar to the caps on the 125ml MMM bottles, which I think are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Nice write up @Andre!
> 
> I recently started transferring my Nic, PG and VG into 100ml HDPE plastic dropper bottles. Find it a lot faster and more convenient than using pipettes or funnels. On the VG bottle I just snip the dropper down a little with scissors to increase the flow of VG.
> 
> This obviously only applies to mixing with a scale. No other instruments needed, just pick up and squeeze all my ingredients into the bottle on the scale.





kevkev said:


> Awesome writeup @Andre
> 
> I see Valley Vapour now stock spout caps that fit on the VG and PG bottles. Similar to the caps on the 125ml MMM bottles, which I think are awesome.



Even easier, thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (16/6/16)

Great post, Awesome set up! unless im experimenting, I mix 100/200ml batches, then decanter into 20/30ml bottles as needed, saves some time and ensures that its been steeped and ready when i desire that tasty juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (16/6/16)

Great write up @Andre, would also like to know how you print your labels, looks very neat, I'm using these self adhesive labels which I write on.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (16/6/16)

acorn said:


> Great write up @Andre, would also like to know how you print your labels, looks very neat, I'm using these self adhesive labels which I write on.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Yup me too. I do have one of those printers but considering how many times I am trying something it is just not worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

acorn said:


> Great write up @Andre, would also like to know how you print your labels, looks very neat, I'm using these self adhesive labels which I write on.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a Brother P-touch E100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Great post, Awesome set up! unless im experimenting, I mix 100/200ml batches, then decanter into 20/30ml bottles as needed, saves some time and ensures that its been steeped and ready when i desire that tasty juice


For me feels like the tweaking never ends, but am sure will get to the 100/200 ml stage too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Thank you for the insight @Andre  and I agree with @Silver ,all you need now is the hair net and white coat like Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

